# get your home back.Warning Graphic Images.



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

My mate Chris in Portugal sent me >this< as he knows I hate bull fighting and stuff..

ray.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Nice to see the animals getting their own back :lol:


----------



## Mike0753 (Apr 29, 2010)

Unbelievable. I haven,t laughed so much in years. The bull was actually tethered by a rope held by several men so the "victims" were aware of the dangers. Only downside is that the bulls were probably killed in the end.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Incredible - they are deliberately getting in the bull's way and the blokes holding the ropes are doing nothing to prevent repeated goring.....

some of those people have got to have been seriously injured, if not worse - sadly many of them do not seem to move after the bull has moved on to the next.

Horrific film - probably needs a warning attached to it as "not fit for those of a nervous disposition".

Dave


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

I know whose side I'm on, and it's not the idiots.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Penquin said:


> Incredible - they are deliberately getting in the bull's way and the blokes holding the ropes are doing nothing to prevent repeated goring.....
> 
> some of those people have got to have been seriously injured, if not worse - sadly many of them do not seem to move after the bull has moved on to the next.
> 
> ...


Hi.

No one was permanently hurt in any of the vid's.. Unfortunately :roll:

ray.

Chris has just sent me another vid.. If you are going to do bull fighting do it like >This<


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

What a shame....so many got away :roll:


----------

